# F.I.T.A bake off



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

All this talk about pies lately has got me thinking and hungry.(peaches are ripe) Sally last year brought a lot of pies to the targets in Sault last year:greenwithenvy: and It sounds like she might bring some this year if she can find their passport or a mule to bring them across (Matty) the border:canada::usa2: 
Like I said to Fran as she was bent over the stove making me a peach pie "yours are some of the best I have ever devoured" why don't we see how many pies we could get brought to the Sault and auction them off (silent) :set1_pot:then everyone would have a chance to enjoy a piece of pie on Saturday night after dinner.
Any and all moneys to go to local charity Everyone has a chance to enjoy a piece and share it with others (group hug):wav:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*By God Andy*

That sounds like a great Idea. I knew you were do for one


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> It sounds like she might bring some this year if she can find their passport or a mule to bring them across (Matty) the border:canada::usa2:


I am going to smuggle them a across in my stomach. Don't tell customs


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Fiona wants to know if you have to bake the pie or can you just buy one for the auction?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Fiona wants to know if you have to bake the pie or can you just buy one for the auction?


The word from the FiTA pie judge says that it should be a home baked one good bad or whatever I'm sure its just the way I like it


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Fiona, just do it when Sean is out of the house!:wink: Ken


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Ken, I could bake all I want without Sean in the house, but I still have to worry about when he comes back in. Besides, I've never baked a pie before  I can make some wicked chocolate chip cookies though.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*cookies*

I think cookies would be alright as long as they are home made. If we make this a "baked goods" thing than cookies could be included. :first::thumb: If someone makes a good banana bread, pineapple upside down cake etc. the variety would be great. Andy says black forest cake with lots of whipped cream (not sure about that one). 
FITA BAKEOFF CO-ORDINATOR


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> FITA BAKEOFF CO-ORDINATOR


You do relize the co-orinator doesn't get to sample the product. 

I will help you Andy by being quality control to make sure that people are bidding on good products


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Like This????*

The Stuff Dreams Are Made Of!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I have seen that some were before


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*bake off*

OK the nationals are over and done with the winds have died down and our minds are thinking of better things PIES!!!!!!!!!!:wink: I WAS POLLING THE ENTRANTS who are going to the Sault what kind of pies home baking are coming for the Sat night desert?????????:cocktail: We will all deserve a treat after shooting and to raise a little money for charity everything is good


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Sally says you get one Strawberry Rhubarb an one Apple Cranberry! :wink: Ken


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Fiona got a banana bread recipe from one of the girls at work, and she says it's really good, so she's gonna try it out on her folks this weekend when they come in, and if it's any good, she'll make some cookies and banana bread (I guess we'll have to smuggle it across the boarder, twice, )


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

I BOW 2 said:


> Sally says you get one Strawberry Rhubarb an one Apple Cranberry! :wink: Ken



That's all??!!!!!! Bbbbut, I want one toooooooooooo, mommyyyyy, she won't give me one:crybaby2::Cry:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*smuggleing*

First off Fiona is going to have a tough time getting it past you so she can test it on her parents shows you were you stand in the pecking order. Frans glad to hear she is expanding hear cook book:tongue:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

#1 Hogger said:


> First off Fiona is going to have a tough time getting it past you so she can test it on her parents shows you were you stand in the pecking order. Frans glad to hear she is expanding hear cook book:tongue:


Well, the banana bread is a success, so much so that I have to make two more loaves, as the ones I made have been eaten. Baking will begin as soon as I get home from work tomorrow so that the loaves are fresh for the weekend, and there will be cookies too (I hope I have enough time).


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Sean the Strawberry Rhubarb pie was delicious!!.... I mean is delicious!!! :wink: Ken


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Bake Off*

Ken I thought we were going to have trouble getting the pies past Seans sensitive nose but you aren't suposed to eat them before they get here. Fran is in the kitchen baking up a blueberry pie and I don't know what else. From the response so far we should have a good (low cal) night Matty bring your check book


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

I BOW 2 said:


> Sean the Strawberry Rhubarb pie was delicious!!.... I mean is delicious!!! :wink: Ken




WHAT DO YUO MEAN "WAS",you just keep your grubby @#%^^$&**&()%$#@$#@$^&&&^^%$$##%&^^*%$%^%$ fingers out of my pies:wink:


----------

